# Trek Frame replacement - hypothetical question



## gregory.c.roberts (8 mo ago)

My wife and I are considering the purchase of two Trek FX5 bikes. I also had a crash this weekend with my 35yr old Trek mountain bike....someone pulled in front of me and stopped quickly. Didn't cause much damage. I understand that Trek has excellent warranties on their frames, but what about if we damaged the frame of a $2000 bike and it wasn't something that would be covered under warranty. Can you buy a replacement frame from Trek? I didn't see a link for them on their website. Just trying to consider my options before I make an expensive purchase.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes, they can typically provide replecement frames. You can run eventually run into "its too old" as a problem though.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

gregory.c.roberts said:


> Can you buy a replacement frame from Trek?


Yes you can always buy replacement frames from pretty much any manufacturer.
But you'll only get the exact same frame if the bike is 1-2yrs old. Older than that and you would have to by a newer model year frame. Or a similar model if yours is no longer made.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

Bikes like the FX are not offered in a frameset option, so for certain bikes like this, the frame can't be replaced on its own so an entire bike would have to be replaced. However, we do offer a loyalty discount if something happens outside of warranty which can be put towards the cost of a new bike or frame!


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Bikes like the FX are not offered in a frameset option, so for certain bikes like this, the frame can't be replaced on its own so an entire bike would have to be replaced. However, we do offer a loyalty discount if something happens outside of warranty which can be put towards the cost of a new bike or frame!


Mitch, thx for paying attention and giving the OP a definitive answer.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bikes like the FX are not offered in a frameset option, so for certain bikes like this, the frame can't be replaced on its own so an entire bike would have to be replaced. However, we do offer a loyalty discount if something happens outside of warranty which can be put towards the cost of a new bike or frame!


This is a topic I follow closely. Trek is lightyears ahead of the competition on this. One of these days I’m going to make a post about the customer experience with the various brands... It really varies by a LOT!


----------

